# Family fun in France



## Hendo (26 May 2014)

I'm looking to take the family to Northern France for a cycling tour this Summer.
Anyone got any advice as to good locations, or spots to stay without having to lug all the camping gear along?
We'll probably sail from Portsmouth or Dover.

Cheers


----------



## Mattonsea (10 Jun 2014)

Hi ,we have regularly holidayed in Brittany with the kids . The roads around Dinah are great to ride .There are plenty of campsites near the coast to enjoy.


----------



## glenn forger (10 Jun 2014)

I've cycled the west coast here:







but I've heard the east coast is flatter and prettier, loads of campsites and the D Day beaches will be a lot calmer. Lots of pretty villages inland. Great food.


----------

